# piranha-fury.com decals



## nitrofish (Jan 14, 2003)

I made up some piranha-fury decals. they arn't fancy, but they arn't bad either. I have only a couple so if you want one reply here with the color you want to reserve it. first come first serve. and then e-mail me at [email protected] with your address so I can mail it out to you.

these decals aply by adding a special masking tape over the decal(ill pre stick it on for you) then you peal away the backing. aply to the surface you want to aply it to (must be clean) rub, and peal off the masking tape. what your left with is only the letering and no background.

theres 7 blue
7 silver 
3 black
and only one teal.


----------



## nitrofish (Jan 14, 2003)

it would help if I upload the picture


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

I think that the PFury members should stick them on tanks in public aquariums and LFSs

also Nitro - are you sending them to the UK?


----------



## Bcollins111900 (Feb 3, 2003)

you got mail on the black ones from me


----------



## nitrofish (Jan 14, 2003)

Innes said:


> I think that the PFury members should stick them on tanks in public aquariums and LFSs
> 
> also Nitro - are you sending them to the UK?


 yes ill send to the uk


----------



## nitrofish (Jan 14, 2003)

Bcollins111900 said:


> you got mail on the black ones from me


 ok. now theres only 2 black left


----------



## Bcollins111900 (Feb 3, 2003)

i want to put one on my 75 gallon and one on my truck will be freaking awesome as hell.


----------



## nitrofish (Jan 14, 2003)

for now, just so everyone gets a chance, im limiting to 1 per person.

il make more if all goes well


----------



## nitrofish (Jan 14, 2003)

there are no teal left


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

i want a black one..if this is any left


----------



## Bcollins111900 (Feb 3, 2003)

hey i am still content with one, going right on the fish tank! Large Pygo shoal here it comes!


----------



## nitrofish (Jan 14, 2003)

thePACK said:


> i want a black one..if this is any left


 2 left, e-mail me with you address and ill have one sent out to you.


----------



## Winkyee (Feb 17, 2003)

Great stuff.
I like the font . It has a nice look. 
Thanks


----------



## nitrofish (Jan 14, 2003)

got 1 black one going to innes. theres only 1 black decal left and plenty of silver and blue.


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

Thanks Nitro


----------



## nitrofish (Jan 14, 2003)

thePACK said:


> i want a black one..if this is any left


 just make sure you e-mail me or send me a pm with your address so I can mail it to you.


----------



## nitrofish (Jan 14, 2003)

I used one blue for an example, ill post application steps


----------



## nitrofish (Jan 14, 2003)

step 1. open the envolope and remove decal


----------



## nitrofish (Jan 14, 2003)

step 2 unfold decal


----------



## piranha 13 (Feb 16, 2003)

I'll take a black...is there any left? If not I'll take a blue. Do u have a black one Nitro?

They're totally free right?


----------



## nitrofish (Jan 14, 2003)

step3 rub sticker hard, you want the top tape to stick to the decal


----------



## nitrofish (Jan 14, 2003)

step4 carefully peel off wax paper backing


----------



## nitrofish (Jan 14, 2003)

step 5 heres the backing completely off


----------



## nitrofish (Jan 14, 2003)

step 6 place decal where you want it. rub hard be sure to get all the bubles out


----------



## nitrofish (Jan 14, 2003)

step 7 start to peel of masking tape carefully


----------



## SnowCichlid (Jan 10, 2003)

Hey whats the charge...?
cuase you can give me one if they are free :smile:


----------



## nitrofish (Jan 14, 2003)

this is the final product


----------



## nitrofish (Jan 14, 2003)

SnowCichlid said:


> Hey whats the charge...?
> cuase you can give me one if they are free :smile:


 free, pm me with your address and color you want.


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

it there is a high demand for the black ones I will take a blue or a purple one


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

I want a silver one!!! Silver or blue.. since no more black. You ggot PM Nitro!!


----------



## nitrofish (Jan 14, 2003)

all I have left is silver and blue. pm me with your address and color you want before they are all gone!


----------



## nitrofish (Jan 14, 2003)

4 blue left, 5 silver left


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

ill take a blue for my tank


----------



## nitrofish (Jan 14, 2003)

so far I have address from :

ryan=silver decal
jason e.=silver decal
chelsea f.=blue decal
brian c.=black decal
pete=teal decal
innes=black decal
alvin=blue decal

if you not on the list and should be re-send me your selection and adress.

or if you want a decal and your not on the list send me your address and selection for a totally free piranha-fury.com decal.


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

send some to Xenon & the mods


----------



## nitrofish (Jan 14, 2003)

tyler m= black decal


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

just emailed u nitro


----------



## nitrofish (Jan 14, 2003)

nicholas c.=blue decal


----------



## nitrofish (Jan 14, 2003)

Innes said:


> send some to Xenon & the mods


 al I need is there address. Ill make sure they arn't left empty handed.(even if I have to make more)

xenon can have a special one if he wants, any size.its good to be the king


----------



## piranha 13 (Feb 16, 2003)

Thanks Nitro.


----------



## nitrofish (Jan 14, 2003)

toffee p.=silver decal


----------



## Honda99_300ex (Apr 18, 2003)

Hey man, I'll take a silver one


----------



## nitrofish (Jan 14, 2003)

brandon h.=silver decal


----------



## s2k2sti (May 5, 2003)

i want a blue decal!

chris


----------



## nitrofish (Jan 14, 2003)

chris y.= blue piranha-fury decal


----------



## nitrofish (Jan 14, 2003)

got 3 silver and 2 blue left


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

I would like to have one myself!!! Damn nitro this is an awesome suprise!









Rock on!


----------



## Honda99_300ex (Apr 18, 2003)

Ya, this is the coolest thing ever man


----------



## nitrofish (Jan 14, 2003)

Xenon said:


> I would like to have one myself!!! Damn nitro this is an awesome suprise!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


because your our king







you may have yours any size you like, bumper sticker sized too really big sized. you can add one to your our car, that would rock.








tito, you got a silver one on the way.


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

Nitro, PM me with the cost of these to make and how you are getting them made. I would like to shoot some cash your way to continue this operation. PM me.


----------



## Honda99_300ex (Apr 18, 2003)

Ya, let me know too Nitro, I wouldn't mind buying some from you too, different sizes and stuff!!


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

Hey Nitro those are pretty awesome!!


----------



## nitrofish (Jan 14, 2003)

Ms_Nattereri said:


> Hey Nitro those are pretty awesome!!


 you want one? its free for all my pals at piranha fury.


----------



## nitrofish (Jan 14, 2003)

just mailed out 13 of the decals 3 minits ago. I currently have 2 silver and 2 blue decals left fo whoever wants one. staff(moderators and admin.) send me a pm and ill have something special made up for you.


----------



## GARGOYLE (Feb 12, 2003)

those are baddazz. Cant wait for mine, imma put it on my tank.


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

nitrofish said:


> Ms_Nattereri said:
> 
> 
> > Hey Nitro those are pretty awesome!!
> ...


 I just sent you a PM...is there anyway I can send back money or something so you dont get a hole in your pocket for making these?!


----------



## nitrofish (Jan 14, 2003)

Ms_Nattereri said:


> nitrofish said:
> 
> 
> > Ms_Nattereri said:
> ...


 I got a silver one ready for you.

if you want to tip me I won't refuse, but its not nessary.my return addres is on the envolope. im working with xenon to get more made up. maybe ill be a little more creative next time.

curently I have 2 blue and 1 silver left for whoever wants one.


----------



## Croz (Jan 29, 2003)

can they come off easly ?


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

Nitrofish for Member of the Month!!!!!!


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

> Last 10 Posts [ In reverse order ]
> Innes Posted on May 26 2003, 10:44 AM
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> Nitrofish for Member of the Month!!!!!!


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Could you also send one to Holland???
No clue what that would cost, and I don't want to rip a hole in your wallet...


----------



## nitrofish (Jan 14, 2003)

stephen s.=has the las silver one

got one set aside for croz.

there is one left.

staff and mods get a special one, pm me for details


----------



## nitrofish (Jan 14, 2003)

Croz said:


> can they come off easly ?


 only if its on glass you can use a razor to scrape it off. its like a bumper sticker.


----------



## nitrofish (Jan 14, 2003)

Judazzz said:


> Could you also send one to Holland???
> No clue what that would cost, and I don't want to rip a hole in your wallet...


 yes ,ill send one to holland


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

nitrofish said:


> Judazzz said:
> 
> 
> > Could you also send one to Holland???
> ...


 Sweet: I'll send you a pm with my address soon - thanks bud


----------



## nitrofish (Jan 14, 2003)

I am officialy out of decals. the only ones I will be making right now are for staff of piranha-fury, I havent forgotten about you.

if you are interested in decals in the future contact xenon. I hope to make a big stack of them in various colors and have xenon take care of selling them for a small fee to cover postage and everything.nothing has been decided yet.

everyone who has decals on the way, let me know that you recived it ok.


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

Thanks again, Nitro!!!Well appreciated!!


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

nitrofish said:


> I got a silver one ready for you.










You were supposed to suprise me remember!!







heheheh oh well!!! Thanx again though!!! I love silver!


----------



## SnowCichlid (Jan 10, 2003)

your awesome


----------



## CKY (Apr 14, 2003)

Sweet a blue one!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Thanks


----------



## nitrofish (Jan 14, 2003)

Ms_Nattereri said:


> nitrofish said:
> 
> 
> > I got a silver one ready for you.
> ...


 I could always make you a pink one.









just wait til xenon see's his, damn! if I had a digital camera Id take a picture. lets just say its a little bigger than everyone eleses.


----------



## nitrofish (Jan 14, 2003)

everone's decal is currently in the mail, except the folowing(I need to buy more stamps)

jonas h.
cky
loui c.
stephen s.
and of course our fearless leader xenon.


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

nitrofish said:


> Ms_Nattereri said:
> 
> 
> > nitrofish said:
> ...










You can make pink?? Thats my fav color!! Sounds awesome!









How much does it cost to make these things??


----------



## nitrofish (Jan 14, 2003)

ill make you a pink one







, specially for=









right now its only costing me postage, because im making these myself on my friends machine and useing his materials. the mahcine costs $800 and I have no idea what the sticker material costs.


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

nitrofish said:


> everone's decal is currently in the mail, except the folowing(I need to buy more stamps)
> 
> jonas h.
> cky
> ...


 already nitro u are the man


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

nitrofish said:


> ill make you a pink one
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Cool...thanx Nitro. Your awesome!!! Ill send you back some money to cover everything.


----------



## nitrofish (Jan 14, 2003)

Ms_Nattereri said:


> Cool...thanx Nitro. Your awesome!!!


 I made a special pink one for you, its font is the same but it has a slight slant to it, definitly a nice touch.im sure you will like it.


----------



## Honda99_300ex (Apr 18, 2003)

My uncle also has a vinyl cutter, those things are the sh*t


----------



## nitrofish (Jan 14, 2003)

Honda99_300ex said:


> My uncle also has a vinyl cutter, those things are the sh*t


 yes you can do some realy neat stuff with it. theres an import shop that does a lot of auto detailing with that stuff. they also have chrome, thats some cool stuff, its accualy like a metal foil.


----------



## thoroughbred (Mar 14, 2003)

Innes said:


> Nitrofish for Member of the Month!!!!!!


----------



## mantis (May 16, 2003)

MORE!!!


----------



## nitrofish (Jan 14, 2003)

more available soon, but not right now







.


----------



## nitrofish (Jan 14, 2003)

all the decals have been sent out. once you get them be sure to spread the word about this site and put your decal where everyone can see it.

xenon, you might need help placing the one I sent you. :smile: you definitly can't miss it.

also keep in mind once you stick it on anthing, you can't peel it off to re-posistion it, so try to put it on as strait as possible. there are ways to use watered down soapy water in a spray bottle to spray to the surface first , that makes it so you can slide the decal around before squeezing it in place.


----------



## Honda99_300ex (Apr 18, 2003)

It's probly some huge sticker for his Car or something


----------



## Croz (Jan 29, 2003)

can they be taken off easly ? i am just wondering what you would do to take it off without like scraching the crap out of something.


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

nitrofish said:


> also keep in mind once you stick it on anthing, you can't peel it off to re-posistion it, so try to put it on as strait as possible. there are ways to use watered down soapy water in a spray bottle to spray to the surface first , that makes it so you can slide the decal around before squeezing it in place.


 Best way to put on a sticker!! If it can work for our 4 bangers and V-power, it can work for your tanks!!!


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

Croz said:


> can they be taken off easly ? i am just wondering what you would do to take it off without like scraching the crap out of something.


 Blow dryer to loosen up the vynil and sticky parts


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

Bummer I missed out on all the fun!


----------



## nitrofish (Jan 14, 2003)

RhomZilla said:


> Croz said:
> 
> 
> > can they be taken off easly ? i am just wondering what you would do to take it off without like scraching the crap out of something.
> ...


 yes if you heat it up it will soften up the glue so you can peal it off.

ms.nattereri, its suposed to be a surprize


----------



## nitrofish (Jan 14, 2003)

Atlanta Braves Baby! said:


> Bummer I missed out on all the fun!


 there will be more available eventually, but right now its just a little taste of whats yet to come here at piranha-fury.there are many cool things in the works. hang in there , you won't be disapointed.


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

Hey Nitro, I got rid of it....but I thought I remember you saying in the other page of this thread sorry!... Ill be quiet...


----------



## nitrofish (Jan 14, 2003)

thats ok, I kidding around with you(like when I ruined your surprize).once xenon see it he should be :smile: .


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

LoL!! Im sure he will be :smile:

I need to learn when your kidding...


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

my sticker came in today.thanks nitro


----------



## s2k2sti (May 5, 2003)

heres a quick tip with the decals. definitely use soapy water when applying the decal and when the decal is on the tank use a credit card or something with a flat edge to make sure the decal sticks on without any bubbles. if you have any bubbles under the decal theres a chance the decal will start coming off.

chris


----------



## pcrose (Mar 9, 2003)

Mine is now on my suv in the inside so the rain and stuff doesn't get to it thanks dude and look forward to more so kev can get one.


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

Still have yet to receive mine...Im guessing Ill get it tomorrow....


----------



## jasert39 (May 1, 2003)

I got mine today Nitro. Thanks a lot, looks great on my 75.


----------



## nitrofish (Jan 14, 2003)

lets see some pics of you representing piranha-fury.com.


----------



## pcrose (Mar 9, 2003)

k I will get on that


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

Did you send me one? If so I will get it tomorrow!


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

If its anything like Nitro said, Im sure you wont miss it


----------



## nitrofish (Jan 14, 2003)

Xenon said:


> Did you send me one? If so I will get it tomorrow!


 ya, I gave you a little one







.let me know when you get it.


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

I got mine today!! Thanx again Nitro..theyre really cool! I especially liked the pink one!!!


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

I got mine - Nitro you are a star


----------



## Bcollins111900 (Feb 3, 2003)

received mine as well.


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

I havent gotten mines yet. Probably be here tomorrow, but wont see it till Mon.


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

put mine on my tank.pretty [email protected]# looking thanks nitro


----------



## lastyboy (Apr 14, 2003)

Could I order one please???


----------



## KumbiaQueens (Feb 5, 2003)

You and you're














..







I think everyone wants to order one. Last I knew, they were going to work something out for the rest who didn't get one..


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

The pink one is the best, I must admit


----------



## KumbiaQueens (Feb 5, 2003)

I wonder if he'd do a silver one w/a blue lining... That'd look badass...


----------



## GARGOYLE (Feb 12, 2003)

hey bro, just got it in today and it's already on the lower left side of my tank. It rocks, thanxs, and hopefully get some more in the future.


----------



## mantis (May 16, 2003)

KumbiaQueens said:


> You and you're
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I sure as hell hope so!


----------

